# Account suspension, service still working?



## deweydm (Sep 5, 2007)

So I have the following in writing from Directv customer service: "your account had been suspended starting 12/07/10 (12:47 PM). You can also be assured that you are no longer being billed for the services starting on 12/07/10. "

But... checking be for de cabling everything, and the service is still working. So is this the honor system for suspension or does it typically take a while for suspended service to cease? Scheduled the suspension last week, to start prior to the new billing cycle. Odd.


----------



## wallybarthman (Feb 4, 2009)

"deweydm" said:


> So I have the following in writing from Directv customer service: "your account had been suspended starting 12/07/10 (12:47 PM). You can also be assured that you are no longer being billed for the services starting on 12/07/10. "
> 
> But... checking be for de cabling everything, and the service is still working. So is this the honor system for suspension or does it typically take a while for suspended service to cease? Scheduled the suspension last week, to start prior to the new billing cycle. Odd.


It's definitely not the honor system. If it still works tomorrow call them and make sure your account is listed as suspended. You can call DirecTV from the number on the account and if it's suspended the auto voice lady will tell you.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

My last 2 "suspensions" had the same results, no actual ceasing of service. Billing was suspended, but my DVR's still were getting D* channels. I wouldn't worry about it....


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

ronsanjim said:


> My last 2 "suspensions" had the same results, no actual ceasing of service. Billing was suspended, but my DVR's still were getting D* channels. I wouldn't worry about it....


Sweet, I think I need to call and suspend my account for a while! :lol:

(just kidding!)


----------



## deweydm (Sep 5, 2007)

CSR I spoke to confirmed the account suspension. Login via the web shows the account suspended too. No balance on the bill for the cycle starting today. Guess they must batch deactivations or something. Maybe their process for this simply isn't automated end to end. Little surprising. But no biggie as the billing changes seemed to have gone through.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Sit back and enjoy then.


----------



## Whitewidow252 (Dec 9, 2010)

7 days if no phone line plugged in or internet connection until service cuts off


----------



## wallybarthman (Feb 4, 2009)

"deweydm" said:


> CSR I spoke to confirmed the account suspension. Login via the web shows the account suspended too. No balance on the bill for the cycle starting today. Guess they must batch deactivations or something. Maybe their process for this simply isn't automated end to end. Little surprising. But no biggie as the billing changes seemed to have gone through.


Well then you've done your part. Enjoy your free TV while it lasts.


----------



## sx2700 (Jun 20, 2010)

When I stopped service, it took about 3 days for it to actually be turned off. I wasn't billed past the disconnect day.


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

sx2700 said:


> When I stopped service, it took about 3 days for it to actually be turned off. I wasn't billed past the disconnect day.


Not sure exactly how their system works, but there were two occasions I had my account suspended. I even unplugged my receivers before they could turn them off. After being down for several months and coming home for a short bit, I would plug my boxes back in and just for a few short seconds, the boxes would still be turned on then boom, they would be killed off. Then I would go ahead and get my boxes turned back on. They obviously must have a kill signal that stays on the system for at least 6-7 months time.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

sunfire9us said:


> Not sure exactly how their system works, but there were two occasions I had my account suspended. I even unplugged my receivers before they could turn them off. After being down for several months and coming home for a short bit, I would plug my boxes back in and just for a few short seconds, the boxes would still be turned on then boom, they would be killed off. Then I would go ahead and get my boxes turned back on. They obviously must have a kill signal that stays on the system for at least 6-7 months time.


Or, an expiration time on the card if it doesn't see an authorization signal for a certain period of time.


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

MikeW said:


> Or, an expiration time on the card if it doesn't see an authorization signal for a certain period of time.


I bet you're right on that. I never thought of that being possible before.


----------



## deweydm (Sep 5, 2007)

Checked again this morning. Finally disabled. Still suspect they batch the deactivations once a week or some such.


----------

